# RSPCA left a card at my house



## WelshBeardie

Came home to a card saying I needed to ring the RSPCA urgently. I rang and the operator just took my details and said I'd have a call back off the inspector. 
She was unaware of why the inspector called but said I'd be updated soon when I receive the phone call. 

Anyone had any experience like this before? Just a bit worried about what will happen to be honest. 

What type of thing will the inspector look for, what info should or shouldn't I give them?

Any help appreciated 

Chris 

Sent from my E2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd_1

WelshBeardie said:


> Came home to a card saying I needed to ring the RSPCA urgently. I rang and the operator just took my details and said I'd have a call back off the inspector.
> She was unaware of why the inspector called but said I'd be updated soon when I receive the phone call.
> 
> Anyone had any experience like this before? Just a bit worried about what will happen to be honest.
> 
> What type of thing will the inspector look for, what info should or shouldn't I give them?
> 
> Any help appreciated
> 
> Chris
> 
> Sent from my E2003 using Tapatalk


what pets you got ?


----------



## WelshBeardie

A beardie, chameleon, a few geckos, 6 snakes and a terrapin. Also have two axolotls. 

C

Sent from my E2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd_1

WelshBeardie said:


> A beardie, chameleon, a few geckos, 6 snakes and a terrapin. Also have two axolotls.
> 
> C
> 
> Sent from my E2003 using Tapatalk


as long as your setups are right for the reptile thats in it you be good 
thing you need to know is you know more them most of the rspca inspectors when it comes to reptile


----------



## WelshBeardie

Cheers for the reply. Eased my mind a lot. 
I missed off the bosc and water dragon from the list but they're all setup as they should be. 

Will keep you updated 

C

Sent from my E2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ian14

Just remember a few things.

1) The Rspca is just a charity. They have no enforcement powers. They cannot enter your home uninvited, search your property or seize anything.

2) Do NOT sign anything over, you will never see it again.

If you have nothing to hide, then being open is the best way, and use it as a way to educate the employee who attends (I refuse to call them inspectors, as this is a name they have used themselves)


----------



## Zincubus

WelshBeardie said:


> Came home to a card saying I needed to ring the RSPCA urgently. I rang and the operator just took my details and said I'd have a call back off the inspector.
> She was unaware of why the inspector called but said I'd be updated soon when I receive the phone call.
> 
> Anyone had any experience like this before? Just a bit worried about what will happen to be honest.
> 
> What type of thing will the inspector look for, what info should or shouldn't I give them?
> 
> Any help appreciated
> 
> Chris
> 
> Sent from my E2003 using Tapatalk





I wonder if someone has just found out that you're keeping snakes , freaked out and then phoned the RSPCA and told them a pack of lies just to unsettle you ... Or have you fallen out with anyone recently or upset a workmate or neighbour !?!


----------



## bigd_1

ian14 said:


> Just remember a few things.
> 
> 1) The Rspca is just a charity. They have no enforcement powers. They cannot enter your home uninvited, search your property or seize anything.
> 
> 2) Do NOT sign anything over, you will never see it again.
> 
> If you have nothing to hide, then being open is the best way, and use it as a way to educate the employee who attends (I refuse to call them inspectors, as this is a name they have used themselves)


this is good RSPCA worker had no enforcement powers there may try make you think there have but do not to seize the need a vet to sing it saying it not in good health and then the police to seize it for them


----------



## WelshBeardie

Thanks for all the advice guys. I've made sure they're all clean and setup correctly so got nothing to hide. 

C

Sent from my E2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus

WelshBeardie said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. I've made sure they're all clean and setup correctly so got nothing to hide.
> 
> C
> 
> Sent from my E2003 using Tapatalk



It sounds like some mischief maker to me ..


----------



## WelshBeardie

Not upset anyone or fallen out. A snake escaped once and a neighbour found it but they're still fine with me and we still get along as before, in fact he was fascinated by the snake. 

One neighbour is a bit of a stirrer and shops people all the time for petty things like half an inch of tyre on the kerb. I've got my suspicions its this person as they usually speak to me, but when I pulled up in my car today they were on the doorstep and suddenly went in before I got out of the car. 

C

Sent from my E2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khonsu

WelshBeardie said:


> Came home to a card saying I needed to ring the RSPCA urgently. I rang and the operator just took my details and said I'd have a call back off the inspector.
> She was unaware of why the inspector called but said I'd be updated soon when I receive the phone call.
> 
> Anyone had any experience like this before? Just a bit worried about what will happen to be honest.
> 
> What type of thing will the inspector look for, what info should or shouldn't I give them?
> 
> Any help appreciated
> 
> Chris
> 
> Sent from my E2003 using Tapatalk


What I'd give them isn't printable, they have no powers, no authority, no respect, ignore them & give your meddlesome neighbour a a big fat wink.


----------



## WelshBeardie

Just a quick update. Still haven't heard off them. They have a number to contact me on and an email address but no messages or calls, guess it can't be that important. 

C

Sent from my E2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## supatips

WelshBeardie said:


> Just a quick update. Still haven't heard off them. They have a number to contact me on and an email address but no messages or calls, guess it can't be that important.
> 
> C
> 
> Sent from my E2003 using Tapatalk


Probably realised it was some meddling neighbour or somthing and didn't waste anymore time.


----------



## WelshBeardie

Update: RSPCA turned up a few weeks ago. The guy was extremely interested in all my animals, especially the chameleon, bosc and salmon pink. 
I passed with flying colours. Apparently they were alerted to me via the Police who saw a message on Facebook about it. The only place I may have posted on Facebook was on the RFUK page, and I sent some messenger messages to friends who were asking about him all the time! 

Only issue was my axolotls were wedged in a 12" tank as I'd broken their 3 footer! All moved now and enjoying the new tank. 

Chris

Sent from my E2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles

I am glad everything went well for you Chris. 

Just remember though that although it is a relief when they compliment you on the conditions in which you keep your animals, it isn't really a case of you passing or failing - the RSPCA is an animal welfare charity, and thus do not have the authority to grant you a pass or a fail. 




WelshBeardie said:


> Update: RSPCA turned up a few weeks ago. The guy was extremely interested in all my animals, especially the chameleon, bosc and salmon pink.
> I passed with flying colours. Apparently they were alerted to me via the Police who saw a message on Facebook about it. The only place I may have posted on Facebook was on the RFUK page, and I sent some messenger messages to friends who were asking about him all the time!
> 
> Only issue was my axolotls were wedged in a 12" tank as I'd broken their 3 footer! All moved now and enjoying the new tank.
> 
> Chris
> 
> Sent from my E2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I suppose I will just leave this here for future reference. 

DO the RSPCA have the right to demand to inspect my animals, question me or my family?

No; The RSPCA have no legal powers, or rights, over and above that of any other member of the general public. They are not animal welfare inspectors under the anial welfare act.

Can the RSPCA issue me with a formal"Improvement notice" under the new act?

No: Only an animal welfare inspector can legally issue an improvement notice.

The RSPCA call themselves the animal police, wear a police style uniform, have ranks(inspectator, Chief Inspector etc) & issue cautions does this mean they are law inforcement officers?

No: THe RSPCA is a charity,not a statutory law enforcement agency. It is a serious offence to impersonate a police officer.The caution used by the RSPCA is taken from the police and criminal evidence act(PACE) and can be used by anyone.

If I refuse to cooperate with the RSPCA can they arrest me?
NO: The RSPCA have no more powers of arrest than any other member of the general public.The caution used by the RSPCA starts with he phrase "You ar enot under arrest" which implies they have the power to arrest but this is not true.

Do I have the right to ask the RSPCA to leave my premises?

YES: The RSPCA must leave your premises at your request otherwise they commit the offence of trespass. The RSPCA have no more right o enter your property than any other member of the public.

Do the RSPCA have the right to seize animals?

NO: Only a police officer or anial welfare Inspector appointed by the local authority can seize animals - the RSPCA have no power to seize or confiscate anything.

Can a police officer or animal welfare inspector seize animals and give them to the RSPCA?

YES: A police officer or animal welfare inspector can seize animals under certain circumstances and they can place the animals in the temporaryof the RSPCA.Police or animal welfare inspectors seizing animals are legally responsible for them.

If the police or animal welfare inspector seizes my animals should they give me a receipt?

YES: If the police or animal welfare inspector seizes your animals you are entitled to demand a receipt from them.DO NOT SIGN any receipt offered by the RSPCA.

Do the RSPCA have the right to be on my premises if named on a warrant issued by a magistrate?

YES: If a warrant has been lawfully issued by a magistrate and it names the RSPCA then they have the right of entry.

What do I do if the RSPCA want to inspect my animals or ask me questions, or say they have received an anonymous complaint about my animals?

In light of recvent developments, and taking into consideration the RSPCA postion against many lawful activities concerning animals, our advice is DO NOT answer any questions verbally. Ask the RSPCA to put any questions in writing and inform them they will be answered as soon as possible.


For the record. If the RSPCA turn up at your door in future, and refuse to leave your property when requested, you are perfectly within your lawful rights to eject them off your property. If there is a police officer present, unless he is going to arrest you, and unless he has a warrent, he also has no business being on your property. 

Know your rights. The RSPCA called

I have been in rescue for many years now and volunteer much of my free time at others, I see quite a fair amount of the RSPCA, most animals surrendered to our care from them have been willfully surrendered NOT seized. The media has a funny thing of portraying them as having more powers than they actually do. Worst case scenarios I have seen is animals took in from abandoned properties for what-ever reason or probably escaped pet snakes (corns are very common)

Unless it is very obvious (like a video posted on youtube or fb), the RSPCA have a hard time gathering evidence in the majority of true neglectful cases, it is crap when you consider that and a lot of people do get away with it. But, that is the law, and those are your rights. 
The Police as most people know will not forcibly enter a property with a warrent without very good cause for concern, and there has to be some kind of evidence OR VERY GOOD reason to suspect something available for them to act, without it, they could just end up getting a bolloking themselves from the courts.


----------



## Fizz

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I suppose I will just leave this here for future reference.
> 
> DO the RSPCA have the right to demand to inspect my animals, question me or my family?
> 
> No; The RSPCA have no legal powers, or rights, over and above that of any other member of the general public. They are not animal welfare inspectors under the anial welfare act.
> 
> Can the RSPCA issue me with a formal"Improvement notice" under the new act?
> 
> No: Only an animal welfare inspector can legally issue an improvement notice.
> 
> The RSPCA call themselves the animal police, wear a police style uniform, have ranks(inspectator, Chief Inspector etc) & issue cautions does this mean they are law inforcement officers?
> 
> No: THe RSPCA is a charity,not a statutory law enforcement agency. It is a serious offence to impersonate a police officer.The caution used by the RSPCA is taken from the police and criminal evidence act(PACE) and can be used by anyone.
> 
> If I refuse to cooperate with the RSPCA can they arrest me?
> NO: The RSPCA have no more powers of arrest than any other member of the general public.The caution used by the RSPCA starts with he phrase "You ar enot under arrest" which implies they have the power to arrest but this is not true.
> 
> Do I have the right to ask the RSPCA to leave my premises?
> 
> YES: The RSPCA must leave your premises at your request otherwise they commit the offence of trespass. The RSPCA have no more right o enter your property than any other member of the public.
> 
> Do the RSPCA have the right to seize animals?
> 
> NO: Only a police officer or anial welfare Inspector appointed by the local authority can seize animals - the RSPCA have no power to seize or confiscate anything.
> 
> Can a police officer or animal welfare inspector seize animals and give them to the RSPCA?
> 
> YES: A police officer or animal welfare inspector can seize animals under certain circumstances and they can place the animals in the temporaryof the RSPCA.Police or animal welfare inspectors seizing animals are legally responsible for them.
> 
> If the police or animal welfare inspector seizes my animals should they give me a receipt?
> 
> YES: If the police or animal welfare inspector seizes your animals you are entitled to demand a receipt from them.DO NOT SIGN any receipt offered by the RSPCA.
> 
> Do the RSPCA have the right to be on my premises if named on a warrant issued by a magistrate?
> 
> YES: If a warrant has been lawfully issued by a magistrate and it names the RSPCA then they have the right of entry.
> 
> What do I do if the RSPCA want to inspect my animals or ask me questions, or say they have received an anonymous complaint about my animals?
> 
> In light of recvent developments, and taking into consideration the RSPCA postion against many lawful activities concerning animals, our advice is DO NOT answer any questions verbally. Ask the RSPCA to put any questions in writing and inform them they will be answered as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> For the record. If the RSPCA turn up at your door in future, and refuse to leave your property when requested, you are perfectly within your lawful rights to eject them off your property. If there is a police officer present, unless he is going to arrest you, and unless he has a warrent, he also has no business being on your property.
> 
> Know your rights. The RSPCA called
> 
> I have been in rescue for many years now and volunteer much of my free time at others, I see quite a fair amount of the RSPCA, most animals surrendered to our care from them have been willfully surrendered NOT seized. The media has a funny thing of portraying them as having more powers than they actually do. Worst case scenarios I have seen is animals took in from abandoned properties for what-ever reason or probably escaped pet snakes (corns are very common)
> 
> Unless it is very obvious (like a video posted on youtube or fb), the RSPCA have a hard time gathering evidence in the majority of true neglectful cases, it is crap when you consider that and a lot of people do get away with it. But, that is the law, and those are your rights.
> The Police as most people know will not forcibly enter a property with a warrent without very good cause for concern, and there has to be some kind of evidence OR VERY GOOD reason to suspect something available for them to act, without it, they could just end up getting a bolloking themselves from the courts.


I realise this is a very old post but wanted to thank yo for this info. I was unaware of the lack of power the rspca have.
Fortunately I've never had dealings with them but it's good to know.

So the way this sounds you could.let.them in to see the animals a&e cared for properly and then ask them to leave if they aren't satisfied? Or would you just turn them away without allowing any access?
Good to be informed, as you mentioned reptiles are not their area of expertise so they are unlikely to know if there is an issue or not.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

